# Edited for Billy: My updated shop!



## angboy (Apr 3, 2006)

I've added a bunch of new toys to my shop since I had posted pictures awhile back- like a compound mitre saw, a sander, a Grizzly G0555, and some organization things, like a tool chest.

















I'm adding a couple of pictures just to show that my shop does sometimes get messy! This is after several days of not shop vacuuming, and is about as messy as I can stand (and yes, I did vacuum it right after I took the pix!).


----------



## woodbutcher (Apr 3, 2006)

Great shop Angela! Now show us a picture with saw dust and pieces of wood on the floor.[]
Jim


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 3, 2006)

Looking good, Angela, but it's still too clean to be a shop. Must be a female thing. [)][]


----------



## angboy (Apr 4, 2006)

OK, here's one more view where, as you can see, there's some wood on the floor! (look right in front of the dolly if you're having a hard time finding it) [] I just haven't managed to collect a lot of wood, so that's my poor pathetic wood pile for right now! And there's always the one piece of wood on the floor under the lathe!

Now, as for (the lack of) sawdust- it's just like people clean their house before company comes over- I had to vacuum before taking the pictures. But the truth is that Billy, you're probably right, it may be a female thing, but I do keep it clean. Although when my dad was here a week ago, he was breaking out the vacuum as soon as we used the bandsaw to cut one piece of wood. And then wondered why he ended up vacuuming my shop three to four times a day, since we'd inevitably decide to use the bandsaw again! []





<br />


----------



## Tea Clipper (Apr 4, 2006)

Looking good Angela, but I think you need a bookcase or shelving to hold your wood blanks in... once you start to collect wood that is.[]


----------



## JimGo (Apr 4, 2006)

Angela, can I come move into your shop?


----------



## clewless (Apr 4, 2006)

Nice chest, err.[:I].tool chest, Ang. []Having a place to store tools, etc. will go a long way to preventing you from becoming a "now where did I put it?" chanter.

I managed to snag a school shop table- 2 inch maple top, 2 combo metal/wood vices, stools, storage space under---and constantly struggle to stop myself from piling junk on it. Now that it's my "pen table", I'm doing a lot better with it.


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 4, 2006)

Angela, you're welcome to use my shop anytime. Of course I'd probably not be able to find anything after you cleaned up. [}][]


----------



## Ron Mc (Apr 4, 2006)

Very nice! I remember when I could see the floor.[]


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JimGo_
> <br />Angela, can I come move into your shop?



No fair Jim, I was hoping to ask this question. Not a good thing to have two(2) roosters in the henhouse(workshop).LOL.

Angela, now you have me thinking that perhaps the basement is really meant to be a wokshop. Can you write to wifey and possibly persuade her on my behalf. OOOOps there's another flying shoe to my head, didn't know she was peeking over my screen.[B)][B)][B)]


----------



## angboy (Apr 4, 2006)

Joe- thanks for the compliment! I'm quite proud of my chest- I did some work to get it to look good, and am very pleased with the results!

Jim and Peter, sure, as long as you're willing to be at my beck and call whenever I need something manly done. Ask my poor dad, when he was just here, I had a long list of things for him to tighten, set up, put together, move around, spiders for him to kill, etc. (all those things that men are good for)!

Billy, you probably wouldn't like it if I cleaned up your shop- I love to throw things away. You might end up with an empty shop! I'm sure I'd end up throwing away some valuable scrap of wood that looked old and beaten up to me (remember it was because of you that I had to dig in the trash after so quickly throwing stuff away!)


----------



## jdavis (Apr 4, 2006)

well organized    but toooooooo clean


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by angboy_
> <br />Joe- thanks for the compliment! I'm quite proud of my chest- I did some work to get it to look good, and am very pleased with the results!


[:0][:I] Now I have to clean the coffee of my monitor, and desk, and keyboard...



> Billy, you probably wouldn't like it if I cleaned up your shop- I love to throw things away. You might end up with an empty shop! I'm sure I'd end up throwing away some valuable scrap of wood that looked old and beaten up to me (remember it was because of you that I had to dig in the trash after so quickly throwing stuff away!)


Haven't you learned yet? There's no such things as an old beat up scrap of wood to a turner! You can always use it for something. []


----------



## gerryr (Apr 4, 2006)

Billy, you must have the messiest and nastiest keyboard around, you sprayed coffee and milk and cheerios on it just a couple of weeks ago.[xx(]


----------



## Daniel (Apr 4, 2006)

Great shop, looks like that dust collector works pretty good as well. I have a Tempest cyclone for mine when it is built. I hope in manages to keep my shop looking this clean. I like the wheels on your stuff to. makes it nice when you want to do a good cleaning or simply decide you would rather have things positioned differently.


----------



## Johnathan (Apr 4, 2006)

Wow, looks like someones going to be cranking out those pens. The shop looks good. By all the labels I can tell it's a womans shop. My wife is really into scrapbooking and insisted that I label everything in my shop. I let her do it. Of course I normally don't put anything back where is needs to go. [] Remember, a clean shop is a safe shop, as my mentor would always say.[]


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> <br />Billy, you must have the messiest and nastiest keyboard around, you sprayed coffee and milk and cheerios on it just a couple of weeks ago.[xx(]


Gerry the last one was mine at home. Today it was one at work.


----------



## angboy (Apr 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Billy, if you only knew the pain and effort, not to mention the money, that went into it! [:X] It would greatly increase your appreciation. [][}]


----------



## johnson (Apr 6, 2006)

Nice shop.  The only thing I could think of you needing is maybe add a plywood board between the legs and put some bags of sand on it. I have the same lathe only Delta and it really quieted down after I added 500# of sand. In Minnesota they sell it in tubes for the people who don't know how to drive in snow. You wouldn't believe how many bags go in the trunk of front wheel drive cars. Go figure.
Dale


----------



## buzzb (Apr 7, 2006)

YES, she does love to throw things away. I can attest to that! Her Mom


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by angboy_
> <br />Billy, if you only knew the pain and effort, not to mention the money, that went into it! [:X] It would greatly increase your appreciation. [][}]


[:I][:I][:I][:I] I ain't goin' there... nope, not me.

Angela, I saw the new pics. You call that messy?!?! You'd die if you saw mine. [] It doesn't help that my shop vac went out on me in January and I don't quite have my DC plumbed yet.


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Apr 10, 2006)

Angela, do you want to come hang out in my shop? [}] I make that mess in a matter of minutes in my shop. I usually get around to cleaning when the chips start sticking in my shoes.


----------



## JimGo (Apr 10, 2006)

Angela, I just cleaned out my shop this weekend to do some "renovations".  The sawdust in your new pics is less than what I scraped off the top of some of my rolling cabinets as I was moving everything out!  C'mon, if you're gonna do it, do it right! []


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 10, 2006)

I've been working on a few bowls of late. I'll try to get a pic of "my" mess later this evening.


----------



## fuzzydog (Apr 10, 2006)

Excuss me, I suddenly have the urge to go clean my shop. []  I think I'll have another cup of coffee and I'm sure the urge will pass. [}]


----------



## Dario (Apr 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> <br />I've been working on a few bowls of late. I'll try to get a pic of "my" mess later this evening.




He-he-he

Bowls make a ton of shavings...errr mess....say one bowl equal to 100 pens (or more depending on size)?

My "shop" is clean (thanks to my wife) but it is not as clean and orderly as Angela's [][}].  Well, maybe just because I am squatting at my garage [].


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 10, 2006)

Okay, Angela, as promised. This is what a wood turners shop looks like... well, at least THIS woodturner. []
Big lathe


<br />
Small lathe


<br />
Notice the chips on the floor under the big lathe in the 2nd photo. []


----------



## Dario (Apr 10, 2006)

Billy,

My "shop" is definitely cleaner than that!  [:0][:0][:0]  LOL

It sure looks like you've been busy though.  Please post pics of the bowl once finished.  Did you do the glue ups on that blank?


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 10, 2006)

No, this is the blank I got at an estate auction last fall... and the one that Angela wanted me to cut up into blanks.[]


----------



## angboy (Apr 10, 2006)

Billy you've got a great memory! It took me a minute to remember that blank! Thanks for sharing the pix of your shop. I would definitely have fun straightening/cleaning things in there! [}]

I'm thinking maybe I should hire myself out to come visit all of these shops out there and do some cleaning... I bet there are a few wives that would pay me to do so! [][]


----------



## clewless (Apr 11, 2006)

Ang,

You have an invitation to stop in MD...you can help me install the DC I just picked up for $100. in a divorce...[}][]

PS my wife thinks your mad man pen is cool.


----------



## Texas Taco (Apr 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by angboy_
> <br />Billy you've got a great memory! It took me a minute to remember that blank! Thanks for sharing the pix of your shop. I would definitely have fun straightening/cleaning things in there! [}]
> 
> I'm thinking maybe I should hire myself out to come visit all of these shops out there and do some cleaning... I bet there are a few wives that would pay me to do so! [][]



What do you charge...........[]


----------



## woodwish (Apr 11, 2006)

Ang, don't let them give you a hard time- my shop is just as clean and I use it almost daily.  I won't go into the house at night until it's vacumned and tidy.  BTW- if you ever have a fire and the fire marshall/insurance adjuster believe sawdust was all over the floor they get really reluctant to pay off.  Check your policy about having known fire hazards present!  Hasn't happened to me but it did to a friend, cost him a lot of $$$$ to have that messy shop.


----------



## angboy (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by clewless_
> <br />Ang,
> 
> You have an invitation to stop in MD...you can help me install the DC I just picked up for $100. in a divorce...[}][]
> ...



OK, so how did you pick up a DC in a divorce, but you still have a wife? I'm hoping this was someone else's divorce??

As for what I charge, I was going to offer my intern Joe for a reduced rate, but judging from his post, cleaning a shop may not be his best skill! So I'll just charge $888.88 per hour, plus the cost of a plane ticket to get there! And I only fly first class!


----------



## clewless (Apr 12, 2006)

Yes, Angela someone else's divorce.  We're coming up on 38 yrs...and I still don't know when to be quiet...[}]

At your rates, you can make more as a shop cleaning maven than as a psychologist. I'll pass on your offer.

Told her we had a clinical psychologist on the group, and she said, "That's nice. does every group have one?". [][]


----------



## ilikewood (Apr 12, 2006)

Ohhhh...definitely going to have to keep my mouth shut now.  We need a warning when Angela is on line.[)]


----------



## Dario (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ilikewood_
> <br />Ohhhh...definitely going to have to keep my mouth shut now.  We need a warning when Angela is on line.[)]




Hello JEFF?????  [}][][]


----------



## angboy (Apr 12, 2006)

Aawww, come on guys, it's not like I've been letting my professional work carry over into what I do here. Just because I've come up with a few diagnostic codes for some people doesn't mean anything... [}][] Besides, if there was some little icon that showed up when I was online, then you'd start feeling like you were being watched, and then I'd think you were paranoid, and diagnose you as psychotic, and it just gets worse and worse from there...

As for the rates, Joe you're right, the clean up charge is higher then my charges for being a psychologist. I picked that amount only because I like the number 8. So I'll offer an IAP discount. I'll take one 8 off and make it only $88.88 an hour. Now how's that for a bargain?? []


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by angboy_
> <br /> So I'll offer an IAP discount. I'll take one 8 off and make it only $88.88 an hour. Now how's that for a bargain?? []



I'll head up the list. I just can't refuse a bargain when it's so well discounted.[]

-Peter-


----------



## angboy (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wood-of-1kind_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhh, a man after my own heart[)]- one who likes a bargain and knows how to shop! []


----------

